# The Hail Seizures in Nola



## christianarchy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not in Nola, but the Hail Seizures are headed there, and I recommend anyone down there to try to see this folk/punk band. They are my favorite in the genre, hands down. Fans of Blackbird Raum, Abandon Ship!, and Dandelion Junk Queens would certainly like them.
http://www.myspace.com/hailseizures
Take a listen and message them to find out where they'll be playing, looks like they are getting in Feb. 24th, probably playing around town, and playing at a place called The Saint on the 26th.
They're album Fucked Up Zoo is worth getting too, in my opinion.


(If this should have gone under Music, let me know.)


----------



## Poking Victim (Feb 22, 2010)

You gotta see this band if you have the chance.


----------

